# The Lady of The North



## bi0boy (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-19396755

So what do people reckon? A better idea than the Angel i think, but the execution is a bit weird. Why does she have 3 minges and an extra pair of tits floating above her head


----------



## free spirit (Sep 1, 2012)

erm, that link goes to an estate agents site.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2012)

Err... that link directs through to an estate agent


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2012)

snap


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 1, 2012)

the fuck 

fixed now


----------



## smmudge (Sep 1, 2012)

> During a visit to the site last year, Charles Jencks, who began his designs for Northumberlandia in 2005, admitted the artwork was "much bigger than I ever thought".


 
Wow, some real insight there from Jencks.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> an extra pair of tits floating above her head


"Viewing mounds" apparently  

I'm not sure about this, it's not really something you're going to see unless you specifically go to the park to have a look. The Angel is seen by loads of people passing by road and rail each day.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure families will take their kids there.

"Look, Jayden. Ower there's a couple of hillocks. They're the bord's tits, like. Ower there's probly a clunge..."

Press on to Alnwick Castle, I say, and chuck 'em in the Poison Garden.


----------



## Santino (Sep 12, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Why does she have... an extra pair of tits floating above her head


That's her bra which she has discarded in defiance of the oppressive patriarchy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2012)

1. You'll not be able to see it witout a helicopter.

2. Even if you could see it, the design is pretty horrid so you'd soon come to regret chratering the helicopter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2012)

boundto be better than the horse of the south


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Sep 12, 2012)

boobehs.


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 12, 2012)

As long as norks are involved I'll vote for it


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah, apparently her three fannys are actually her knees.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 14, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Ah, apparently her three fannys are actually her knees.


So she's got, like, three knobbly growlers?

Style.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> boundto be better than the horse of the south


 
I dunno, at least the horse looks like a horse. That alleged woman looks more like an abortion.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Wow, some real insight there from Jencks.


That's on a par with my cutting-edge professional insight into The Shard tower when I was interviewed about it by the BBC. 

"See that massive tower, set to be the largest tower in Europe?"
"That's going to be a landmark."


----------



## kabbes (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw that interview on iPlayer.  It was marvellous stuff.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I saw that interview on iPlayer. It was marvellous stuff.


Yes. It's a good job they got a proper, suitably qualified expert in to deliver those lines.
And you know what? I was right too.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 14, 2012)

I liked seeing your shelves.  Proper good.  We should have more videos of the shelves of urban posters.


----------

